
Coda 1.0 - ArmandGrillet
https://blog.coda.io/introducing-coda-1-0-88a484851ea9
======
CameronBanga
Is it really a 1.0 if there's no pricing available. Would love to use, but
can't get started on a product when I have no idea what it will cost our team.

------
dod9er
SaaS only, a pain in regulated environments...

